# Nervous



## cccsdad (Oct 16, 2006)

I just set an install for DVR, my assumption is I will recieve the R15-300. 95% of the comments I've read regarding this unit are bad. 

Help, should I or shouldn't I..............???


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I just received two R15s two weeks ago and they are 100s. Seems like many people are starting to get the 100s.

No problems with the 100s so far, but these are my first DVRs so I have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

The R15-100, 300, and 500 are supposedly functionally equivalent.

There are some bugs with the R15 -- but for the most part, they are frustrating annoyances, not reasons to skip using the DVR. (An exception is if you are a previous Tivo owner and devotee who is unwilling to have a DVR with a different interface and different functionality).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have an R15-300 and an R15-500 and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I have an R15-300 and an R15-500 and would recommend them to anyone.


Ditto - I have a 300 and a 500, and I would recommend either.


----------



## cccsdad (Oct 16, 2006)

cccsdad said:


> I just set an install for DVR, my assumption is I will recieve the R15-300. 95% of the comments I've read regarding this unit are bad.
> 
> Help, should I or shouldn't I..............???


What's the difference between the 100/300 and 500 series? Do you prefer one over the other? Can I request a certain one from my installer?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

cccsdad said:


> What's the difference between the 100/300 and 500 series? Do you prefer one over the other? Can I request a certain one from my installer?


Different Manufacturers. Think: Compaq, Dell, Lenovo. these are all PCs but there are differences


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The three models are functionally equivalent - and to the user should appear the same (same features, buttons, commands, capacity, etc.). They do use different versions of software to accomodate the hardware differences, and the issue date for the software will typically be different. The -500 might get an update this week, and the -300 not for a few more weeks. Or the other way around. Depends on how D* is doing the software development and release.

It should not make any difference to you which of the versions you have.

Carl


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I have an R15-300 and an R15-500 and would recommend them to anyone.


I have an R15-300 and -500 and overall there not bad, but there not my main dvr so i don't use them as much as my DTIVO which i trust alot more than the R15.

It seems to me at least on my R15's once i get an software upgrade I usually do a total format and problems don't happen that much.


----------



## cccsdad (Oct 16, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> I have an R15-300 and -500 and overall there not bad, but there not my main dvr so i don't use them as much as my DTIVO which i trust alot more than the R15.
> 
> It seems to me at least on my R15's once i get an software upgrade I usually do a total format and problems don't happen that much.


Format? explain please.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

cccsdad said:


> Format? explain please.


He's talking about one of two methods of wiping the unit completely clean of all recordings, series links, etc. Not exactly the best solution, but sometimes the only solution (I've been forced to do it before).

You can either do it through the menu (I can't remember exactly where it is, but it's pretty easy to find) or you can do it by holding the record button and the down-arrow button on the front of the box during a reset.


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

cccsdad said:


> I just set an install for DVR, my assumption is I will recieve the R15-300. 95% of the comments I've read regarding this unit are bad.
> 
> Help, should I or shouldn't I..............???


The unit is a good one. The problems (for me) seemed to creep in when some new software for the unit was released in August. I keep hearing promises that an update is forthcoming. Given how vocal the communities seem to be, it would be shocking if they don't know which issues to fix. We'll only know for sure when the release comes. Given how long it is taking to release this version, they are likely going through extra QA to avoid a repeat of the last release. They are likely being overly cautious - which is good in the long term but frustrating in the short term. Until the August update, my unit worked perfectly as expected. It was missing some features that they were still working on but gave predictable recording according to the schedule I set. Since August it has been anybody's guess as to what it will or will not record. Go for it - especially if they gave you the units for "free" or with a rebate. Good luck. If you have problems, you can always rest knowing there are more of us out here.


----------



## cccsdad (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, I cancled my install and rescheduled it for mid December. Any chance the bugs will be worked out before than? Or should I just buy a tivo based unit and go with it?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

cccsdad said:


> Okay, I cancled my install and rescheduled it for mid December. Any chance the bugs will be worked out before than?


In my opinion, no.

Your other question is something each person has to decide for themselves. It's been mostly entertaining for me to play with this thing in the bedroom, but if I didn't already have a DTiVo in the living room, where recordings are quite a bit more important, I'd have gotten one by now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

cccsdad said:


> Okay, I cancled my install and rescheduled it for mid December. Any chance the bugs will be worked out before than? Or should I just buy a tivo based unit and go with it?


I don't think that waiting six or eight weeks will make a difference. I would go ahead with the install now. Software upgrades come via satellite - so the hardware you get today will be the same as the hardware you get in December. I expect a software upgrade (subsequent to 10E8 that is rolling out now) before the end of the year. You will get that, whenever it is released, whether you get the R15 today or on Dec 31st.

Personally, I'm using the R15 (2 of them actually) as my primary DVR's, and am satisfied with them.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm optimistic that the next update will bring us a lot of joy. I don't think they'll have everything fixed, but it appears they've decided to do it right this time. Instead of pumping out releases every month, they're taking their time. Hopefully to get it right. Of course their track record isn't the greatest.

Carl's got a good point. Waiting only makes sense if your in a better place now.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

cccsdad said:


> Okay, I cancled my install and rescheduled it for mid December. Any chance the bugs will be worked out before than? Or should I just buy a tivo based unit and go with it?


IMO i don't think the bugs will ever be worked out.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Instead of pumping out releases every month, they're taking their time. Hopefully to get it right.


I think the real reason  is everyone at DirecTV is concentrating on their flagship product, the HR20 and the R-15 is on the back burner just like I guessed in a post weeks/months back.

Now that a lot of bugs are gone from the HR20, features added already in weeks(skip to tick, TDL limits raised, etc...) that haven't been added to the R-15 in almost a year, they are now finding time to get back to the R-15.

I think the next update will add a few things and some improvements but its not going to please everyone here.
I also dont see the new update going countrywide until after Christmas.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Upstream said:


> The R15-100, 300, and 500 are supposedly functionally equivalent.
> 
> There are some bugs with the R15 -- but for the most part, they are frustrating annoyances, not reasons to skip using the DVR. (An exception is if you are a previous Tivo owner and devotee who is unwilling to have a DVR with a different interface and different functionality).


...or are unwilling to have the picture go black, or have shows deleted while you're watching them, or have playback stutter, or have the replay function work unreliably...:nono2:

R15 is better than it was, and I have hopes, too, that the next update will be a significant improvement.
But I sure am happier with our dtivo online and the r15 in the closet for now.


----------

